# Two New GTRs at Tsukuba Circuit.



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Today, Nissan launched New NISSAN GT-R in Japan.
And today, REV SPEED Magazine organized the time attack event called "REV ATTACK", and two GTRs from Mine's and MCR has appeared.



















For more pics, please visit:

REV ATTACK at Tsukuba Circuit Vol.1 - Event - Photo Gallery - GTR-WORLD.net


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great link Shin, thanks

Is that now the third or still the second coming of GOD???


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

eager to see the final result with the mine's one  mcr too..


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

the white one look sweet :chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!! that can be very , but very interesting!!!!:flame: :flame: opcorn:


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

I think the first step Mine's will take for tuning the new GT-R is applying a bigger turbo as there preveous policy!...


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Question*

Were these tuned R35's, or just stickered up?

Mine's fettled R35... Hmmmm... (where's the smilie for 'hyperventilates & passes out'?)


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure it's just stickers here, a good way to spread the word that your company is "on it"


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

They only have stickers.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably the first sticker tuning only for Mine's and MCR ever ever  :chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

but these stickers are the first movement for their futures R35 tuned machines :thumbsup:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty exciting to know that at least HKS, TS, MCR and Mine's have started developing modifications for the R35.

Can't wait to see the first results! (and who's the first to release :chuckle: )


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ohhh i like the mine's gtr. white with this decals....*love*

i found a short video: Video Mine's R35 New GT-R entering Tsukuba Circuit Time Attack 2 - nissan, gt-r, new, r35, attack - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

What's the current R35 Tsukuba lap record btw?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

1.02 i think


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

impressive!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Got an R&D part's list that Mine's are working on now. Some of the below will be ready in time for the Tokyo Auto Salon.

-VX Rom ECU
- VX Air Filter
- Silence VX Pro Titan II
- Super Catalyzer II
- Turbine Outlet pipes
- Esta Full Spec Suspension I, II & III
- Mine's Eibach spring kit
- Brake rotors
- Brake pads
- Radiator shroud
- Air Scoop
- Front lip Spoiler
- Rear Wing
- Carbon Aero Mirror type II
- Stabilizers
- Link kit
- Big Capacity Air Flow meters
- Big Capacity fuel pump
- Big capacity injecotrs
- Engine cover
- Carbon canard
- Roof antenna
- Cam Shaft
- Carbon wheels cover


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

DCD said:


> Got an R&D part's list that Mine's are working on now. Some of the below will be ready in time for the Tokyo Auto Salon.
> 
> - Carbon wheels cover


What, like carbon hub-caps?:chuckle: 










or like this










Don't think they will be well suited for the track then!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Great link Shin, thanks
> 
> Is that now the third or still the second coming of GOD???


Love it!..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

no idea what they are Paul....some of these terms boggle the mind at times LOL


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

looks like Mines is gunning for a full Stage 1 tune with remap and probable boost increase (ECU map + AFMs + injectors + fuel pump = more boost!). I'm really looking forward to seeing how they hack the Nissan ECU.

Stage 2 is going to be trickier, what with the turbos integrated into the xhaust manifolds. Those are gonna be some pricey turbos if someone makes bigger ones.

Will this put the expense of tuning the R35 into the price range of tuning German cars? Reengineering the R35 is going to require a lot, especially when getting into the innards and fiddling with the semi-auto shifting mechanism. I think it's notable that in 18 years, people have developed piggyback units for the ATTESA computer, but no one has remapped it or come up with a standalone.

I can't imagine that the same difficulties existed in 1989 with the RB26 introduction.


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't think they will be expensive because of the integrated turbine. here in north america (Don't know if you guys get it there) the Dodge SRT-4 has an integrated turbine because of limited space, but the aftermarket found a way around it. They will however be expensive because of the GTR tax.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

DCD said:


> Got an R&D part's list that Mine's are working on now. Some of the below will be ready in time for the Tokyo Auto Salon.
> 
> -VX Rom ECU
> - VX Air Filter
> ...



Plenty of updates for the web page soon, and I expect more to follow later. Going to be an exciting year :smokin: 

Let the Mine's MCR rivarly continue with the next generation of GT-R.... !!


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> . I think it's notable that in 18 years, people have developed piggyback units for the ATTESA computer, but no one has remapped it or come up with a standalone.



Bee-R has a standalone ATESSA Unit for the R32
Completely replaces your stock Atessa from what I can read. (Don't quote me, I could be wrong)
About $350 gbp

Drag and Race Modes
x4 Settings for each

I've got a better pic somewhere that explains each "Channel" But basically the torque split is super aggresive.










Kinda got off topic, Sorry.
I agree with Kismetcapitan though, Tuning it is going to be in a higher cost bracket than we're used to I think. 
Reverse engineering the tech in the R35 isn't impossible, but the R&D cost's will have to be relayed the consumer for it to be profitable.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Double post, Delete this one, mods


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

DCD said:


> Got an R&D part's list that Mine's are working on now. Some of the below will be ready in time for the Tokyo Auto Salon.
> 
> -VX Rom ECU
> - VX Air Filter
> ...


great mods:flame:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's some more pics of the Mines R35:

Still stock, ran a 1:03.1 at Tsukuba.









































































More info Mine's GT-R @ Tsukuba - NAGTROC - The GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Super_Dude said:


> I don't think they will be expensive because of the integrated turbine. here in north america (Don't know if you guys get it there) the Dodge SRT-4 has an integrated turbine because of limited space, but the aftermarket found a way around it. They will however be expensive because of the GTR tax.



There is no reason why the exhaust manifolds can't be machined out to take a slight increase in turbine size, and still keep the compact setup. You can the just bolt on a bigger compressor, and hey presto more ponies!!!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Early reports were the stock turbos looked like they were good for about 700 hp... about 350 a side.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

^That would be nice. Has there been any mention on how the rest of the drivetrain will handle extra power? I think the dual-clutch transaxle will be one of the biggest hurdles.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Chuck_H said:


> ^That would be nice. Has there been any mention on how the rest of the drivetrain will handle extra power? I think the dual-clutch transaxle will be one of the biggest hurdles.


The Automobile mag drive said they overheated the clutch on a couple of consecutive launches. 4000 lbs will do that.

Other than that - Borg warner did the trans. Its "similar" to the Bugatti Veryon tranny - kinda sorta - not really. 

Anyway , not as much the trans, in as much the clutches that take the abuse.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

seam that the MCR VS MINE'S thing is never ending!
MINE'S as in the pectures is lowerd is it an option in the new GT-R or they've done something to the suspention


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

bazooqa said:


> seam that the MCR VS MINE'S thing is never ending!
> MINE'S as in the pectures is lowerd is it an option in the new GT-R or they've done something to the suspention


They are both completely stock


----------

